# Die Gilde ES - Horde - Taerar sucht noch Member für BT



## Sonny Black (11. Januar 2008)

Der alte Eternal Sorrow Raid, nun ES sucht noch Member für MH und BT!

Dazu suchen wir:

 - Druide - Heal
 - Hexenmeister
 - Krieger - Def
 - Magier - Arkan / Fire
 - Paladin - Heal
 - Priester - Shadow
 - Schamane - Ele / Heal
 - Schurke 

Das heißt wir nehmen wieder mal eine Menge auf, da wir unseren Pool um einiges erweitern wollen.


Was wir von Euch erwarten:

 - Taktisches Können - Bosswissen
 - Schnelles umsetzen von Aufgaben
 - Teamdenken und auskommen mit den Spielern
 - Equipstand T5 like nicht drunter
 - Mind. bis auf Kael / Winterchill alles down für die Pre
 - mind. 4 der 5 Raidtage da zu sein
   (Raids So 17:30 - 23:00 Mo- Do 18:30 - 23:00)
 - Potbereitschaft heißt immer genug bei zu haben und diese einzunehmen
 - Buffmats / Reagenzien ausreichend bei zu haben
 - Im Forum aktiv zu sein
 - Teamspeak + funktionierendes Headset
 - Entscheidungen von der Raidleitung / Gildenleitung zu akzeptieren


Was wir Euch bieten können:

 - Black Temple 7/9 - Die nächsten Tage noch weiter
 - Mount Hyjal 5/5 - Clear
 - 5 Tage Raids - Mit schon gut verteilten Loots im Raid
 - Gut ausgestattete Member
 - Fähige Member
 - Eine stabile Raid- und Gildenleitung
 - Umskillkosten den Raid angehend werden
 - Faire DKP Verteilung im - und + Bereich
 - Einen sicheren Raidplatz
 - Ein angenehmes Gildenklima und nette Member


Nun liegt es an Euch, sich zu bewerben und auf Taerar einer soliden Raidgilde beizutreten.
Da es Eternal Sorrow (nun ES) erst seit Anfang BC gibt, kann man den Fortschritt der Gilde als
sehr hoch bezeichnen.
Jetzt müsst ihr nur noch die Erwartungen erfüllen und Euch bewerben.


Mit freundlichem Gruß

Sonnyblack (Gildenleitung / Raidleiter) 
- www.es-guild.info ES Guild since 2007 -


----------



## Sonny Black (14. Januar 2008)

*update* Bt 7/9


----------



## Dragon66 (14. Juli 2008)

nach fast 7 Monaten mache ich mal ein Update:

Der alte Eternal Sorrow Raid, nun ES sucht noch Member für MH und BT!

Dazu suchen wir:

- Shadow Priest
- Warlock
- Def Tank
- Feral Tank
- Melee Schamy

Das heißt wir nehmen wieder mal eine Menge auf, da wir unseren Pool um einiges erweitern wollen.


Was wir von Euch erwarten:

- Taktisches Können - Bosswissen
- Schnelles umsetzen von Aufgaben
- Teamdenken und auskommen mit den Spielern
- mind. 4 der 5 Raidtage da zu sein
(Raids So 17:30 - 23:00 Mo- Do 18:30 - 23:00)
- Potbereitschaft heißt immer genug bei zu haben und diese einzunehmen
- Buffmats / Reagenzien ausreichend bei zu haben
- Im Forum aktiv zu sein
- Teamspeak + funktionierendes Headset
- Entscheidungen von der Raidleitung / Gildenleitung zu akzeptieren


Was wir Euch bieten können:

- Black Temple 9/9 - Clear
- Mount Hyjal 5/5 - Clear
- 5 Tage Raids - Mit schon gut verteilten Loots im Raid
- Gut ausgestattete Member
- Eine stabile Raid- und Gildenleitung
- Umskillkosten den Raid angehend werden
- Faire DKP Verteilung im - und + Bereich
- Einen sicheren Raidplatz
- Ein angenehmes Gildenklima und nette Member


Nun liegt es an Euch, sich zu bewerben und auf Taerar einer soliden Raidgilde beizutreten.
Da es Eternal Sorrow (nun ES) erst seit Anfang BC gibt, kann man den Fortschritt der Gilde als
sehr hoch bezeichnen.
Jetzt müsst ihr nur noch die Erwartungen erfüllen und Euch bewerben.


Mit freundlichem Gruß

Kayote
- www.es-guild.info ES Guild since 2007 -


----------

